# Who's getting it?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Will you get the Bionic or the Nexus Prime?*​
Nexus Prime for me. 11695.08%Bionic for me. 10.82%I don't care, I just want Ice Cream54.10%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are on Verizon (rumor) will you be snagging this up or will you get the Bionic? Let us know, scream the happiness for which an open phone might be on the big red network.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

If i can find a way to snag one of my family upgrades, this will be mine :grin3:


----------



## Retrokid223 (Jun 10, 2011)

deff going to snag one, even if i have to buy full retail


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yeah! If the Nexus comes to Verizon I will totally get one.


----------



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

this will be mine, a painful wait but mine!


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm spending all of my hard earned money on the Nexus Prime!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If it has LTE, then I'll have it!

Depending on WHEN in October, I will actually begin to migrate into a true Android developer. Can't do anything like that though until I'm done with this stint at work that has me working ~80 hrs/wk. But I'm DEFINITELY all over this phone!


----------



## kepley (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely. After getting my hopes up for the SGS2, there's no falling back to the Bionic.


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

Definitely getting a prime if it comes to big red. At full retail tho unfortunately lol


----------



## zapote21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this a trick question? lol Of course I am getting one... Maybe 2...

PS... Just noticed it says Android beginner...lolol Yeah...


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I currently have 2 upgrades available, one will for sure be used on this beast if it hits big red


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

If verizion gets a google phone with Lte I am a day one buyer


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

"b00sted said:


> this will be mine, a painful wait but mine!


Same here. Trying to get a cheap replacement for my OG on ebay told hold me over. Really don't want the Bionic now that this is "announced."

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*SAMSUNG DEMANDS THAT THIS SECTION OF THE FORUM BE TORN DOWN AND THAT YOU ALL CEASE AND DESIST IMMEDIATELY!*
:angry::angry::angry::angry:

juuuuuuuuuuuuuuust kiiiiiiidding :grin3: :angel:


----------



## PeterGun (Aug 2, 2011)

My upgrade is locked and loaded for the Nexus Prime.


----------



## faux123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*If I have it, I will dev it!*


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Been through six thunderbolts, so I'll be convincing Verizon to bump an upgrade for this.


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

Moved to AT&T for the Nexus S, and will move back to Verizon for the Nexus Prime ;D


----------



## thafngame24 (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be in line the week before release waiting to get this phone. I am pumped for it

Sent from my Th3orybolt using Tapatalk


----------



## droidvirzi (Jun 16, 2011)

Keeping my og Droid cause I'm poor


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Assuming it comes to Verizon, yeah.

If it doesn't, I'm going to a different carrier. Missing out on the SGSII as well as the next Nexus would just be too much.


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Gonna be snaggin this up asap. Full retail!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

If it comes to Vriz im def gettn it and itll b off contract full retail.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I wouldn't miss it!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

If the Nexus prime is available on vzw then I will be happy and it would be my one to pick. Fingers crossed it will be available on vzw
If it doesn't come to vzw (I already heard the galaxy s wasn't) 
Then I'm switching. Carriers too
sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## picord (Aug 22, 2011)

I see this in my future if VZW starts to carry it


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

If VZW gets it I will be picking it up asap.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

If VZW gets this phone I will most definitely get it.. The Bionic does sound tasty though. . Decisions decisions..


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes. Is there anything else to say? 

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Most definitely. Unless they announce a Kal-el phone by then that looks good... Jk **** that. It'd be sick if they put a Quad Core CPU in this though..


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm definitely getting the Nexus Prime myself, been holding out for it for a while, and a yearly upgrade sounds good to me


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I am definitely going to add a line to get this phone if it comes to VZW. If not I think I will end up with the Vigor. I just gave up on the Bionic. To much hype and it got pushed back to much.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

If its on vzw no questions asked I'll have it in my hands the day its released. I love my thunderbolt but the prime is gonna be the device to have. Also, I think we need to get as many people as we can to buy it to show the average consumer and to oems and Verizon how people like a phone that is stock and is easily unlocked.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still trying to see whether I want this or the HTC Vigor. They both seem like solid device, but the Vigor's rumored 4.3" display gives it an edge to me over the Nexus Prime's 4.6" display; it might be too much for me. So we'll see.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

/me slaps anybody who is considering getting a bionic over the prime or the vigor. Anybody who chooses to get a bionic, the first day it releases you will be getting a PM from me telling you: "Welcome to day one of your massive failure of a decision. I hope you like your bionic because it will NOT be improving!"

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking at the poll chart its funny that the bionic has 0% .The Prime of course is no surprize getting 97.96%.of the votes.
Soooo Im guessing there will be a backorder for this device once/if it hits the vzw market.
I going to pre order mine (Nexus Prime) as soon as its available to do so :smile3:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Looking at the poll chart its funny that the bionic has 0% .The Prime of course is no surprize getting 97.96%.of the votes.
> Soooo Im guessing there will be a backorder for this device once/if it hits the vzw market.
> I going to pre order mine (Nexus Prime) as soon as its available to do so :smile3:


Keep in mind that people who aren't planning on getting this phone probably aren't coming into this forum, so the poll isn't exactly a consensus. Ask the exact same question in the Bionic forum and you'll get very different results. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Its now going to be called the Droid Prime. According to bgr, a vzw exclusive and 1st ICS phone regardless of carrier. I will be preodering for sure!

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

"lu270bro said:


> Its now going to be called the Droid Prime. According to bgr, a vzw exclusive and 1st ICS phone regardless of carrier. I will be preodering for sure!
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


Its nit going to be the Droid prime and its not going to be October, was a really shitty bgr article on something announced a while ago, check the other thread I started


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

in the eternal struggle of "I'm right and your wrong" i dont really care when it comes out and what its named. I was just quoting an article I read (as always with the internetz take with a grain of salt). A Nexus phone on VZW is good enough for me as I had to endure the DX and its bs. The TB has been a breath of fresh air, but the OG holds a special place in my heart. Absolutely cannot wait for this piece of tech!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopefully both!!!! Plus vigor if I can swing it. Although not sure how long I'll hang on to the vigor.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

If it does indeed come out for verizon then I am definitely going to get one. I have an upgrade on my account that I have been saving just for this phone.


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh hell yeah, full retail and all...unless i go with the Vigor


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

There is definitely no question here. The nexus prime is going to be mine!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

This should be the best of the holiday phones but of course better phones are always just around the corner


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Vocali05 said:


> This should be the best of the holiday phones but of course better phones are always just around the corner


But how many will be this awesome, on big red, and actually unlocked.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be selling my Charge for this one. No doubt. Unlocked powerhouse like this? How can you pass it up?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Already have this planned out, gonna sell my Thunderbolt to my brother in law!


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes indeed! Let’s just hope it really happens and it’s what we expect.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

lu270bro said:


> Its now going to be called the Droid Prime. According to bgr, a vzw exclusive and 1st ICS phone regardless of carrier. I will be preodering for sure!
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


would that mean it wouldnt be a nexus device?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> would that mean it wouldnt be a nexus device?


As far as I can tell, there are 2 devices that we're confused about and rumors are all over on which one is the Nexus device and which is a Droid, and what carriers will get them.

Will all carriers get a Nexus Prime plus Verizon get a different Droid Prime? I think it's kind of silly to send 2 phones that are so similar to Verizon. However, if all carriers were getting the Nexus Prime, then why would they have bothered with the Galaxy S II? Doesn't that kinda sabotage the US sgs2 launch? Ultimately, I'm baffled. But I'll be pissed if Verizon doesn't get a Nexus ICS/LTE device. I really want that!


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Only if it lets me talk and do data at the same time.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

lev said:


> Only if it lets me talk and do data at the same time.


It will if it's LTE.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

It'd be idiotic for it to not be LTE. The important thing on my mind is, will it also support SVDO like the Thunderbolt, allowing simultaneous voice and data on 3G. Do the Charge and Revolution support that? I don't know anything about them.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> It'd be idiotic for it to not be LTE. The important thing on my mind is, will it also support SVDO like the Thunderbolt, allowing simultaneous voice and data on 3G. Do the Charge and Revolution support that? I don't know anything about them.


I think the Thunderbolt is the only phone capable of simultaneous voice and data over 3G

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm getting it. Can't wait. I hope its still the Nexus Prime and not the Droid Prime some people are making it out to be.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I'm getting it. Can't wait. I hope its still the Nexus Prime and not the Droid Prime some people are making it out to be.


Agreed. I've never had a Nexus before. Had a G1 which kinda counts, but not really. I really want it to be a Nexus.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It will if it's LTE.


I think only the thunderbolt can do this. Not sure why but this is all I've heard. I will only get this phone if its a nexus device. That's what I reàlly want.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"EggoEspada said:


> I think the Thunderbolt is the only phone capable of simultaneous voice and data over 3G
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Only CDMA Verizon based phone. Some people like to be specific so I thought I'd help you out. But I knew what you meant.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

who cares what its called I want it :smile3:


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"johnny9374 said:


> who cares what its called I want it :smile3:


It matters because if its The Droid Prime that means carrier OS upgrades, carrier apps and some form of locked bootlader. Nexus Prime means the latter.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

.... and by carrier apps he means lots of bloat


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"itsTreyG said:


> It matters because if its The Droid Prime that means carrier OS upgrades, carrier apps and some form of locked bootlader. Nexus Prime means the latter.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Yea I realize that but aren't samsung phones pretty easy to crack as far as the bootloader? The only thing I've ever really heard anyone complain about their phones is the lack of updates


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Yea I realize that but aren't samsung phones pretty easy to crack as far as the bootloader? The only thing I've ever really heard anyone complain about their phones is the lack of updates


It's much more than that. If it's a Nexus with LTE, then that means all other LTE devices benefit (TBolt, Charge, etc) because we will then have an AOSP RIL. Right now, the lack of a good RIL hurts lots of phones.

This is just one example of it being more than just software updates.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> It's much more than that. If it's a Nexus with LTE, then that means all other LTE devices benefit (TBolt, Charge, etc) because we will then have an AOSP RIL. Right now, the lack of a good RIL hurts lots of phones.
> 
> This is just one example of it being more than just software updates.


Nicely put.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> It's much more than that. If it's a Nexus with LTE, then that means all other LTE devices benefit (TBolt, Charge, etc) because we will then have an AOSP RIL. Right now, the lack of a good RIL hurts lots of phones.
> 
> This is just one example of it being more than just software updates.


Gotcha


----------



## Shankville75 (Jun 25, 2011)

Vigor!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> It matters because if its The Droid Prime that means carrier OS upgrades, carrier apps and some form of locked bootlader. Nexus Prime means the latter.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Samsung bootloaders ARE in fact open and unlocked, period. With the exception of GE Nexus devices, Samsung devices are the least secured and most dev friendly. However, their crappy proprietary code is not dev friendly but that's just a matter of sub par code writing. Samsung is the ONLY oem that actually encourages and supports the developer community.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

So I've been undecided up to this point as to weather to grab the Prime or Sprint GSII... now that I see that it's almost near release I guess I can live with my Epic 4G for a little while longer, especially for that rumored 4.62 inch super AMOLED+ display and Exynos 2.0 processor!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is my birthday and I've been asking the wife to get me the Nexus when it comes out as a late bday present. Once we have all the facts, I may change my mind to the Vigor, SGSIII, or other phone released in Oct/Nov but at this point, the Nexus on VZW is what I expect to happen for me. One VERY important factor, though, is that it is truly a Nexus. If it's a "Droid Prime" or some crap like that, then I'll almost immediately be more interested in the Vigor.


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

I def will

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I want the Prime in a bad way! Tuesday can't come soon enough!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, time to freeze myself until next tuesday, and then freeze myself until the phone actually comes out


----------



## billnewl (Jun 28, 2011)

I will have this the day it comes out.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and I've been asking the wife to get me the Nexus when it comes out as a late bday present. Once we have all the facts, I may change my mind to the Vigor, SGSIII, or other phone released in Oct/Nov but at this point, the Nexus on VZW is what I expect to happen for me. One VERY important factor, though, is that it is truly a Nexus. If it's a "Droid Prime" or some crap like that, then I'll almost immediately be more interested in the Vigor.


yeah if its a true google xperince phone makes all the difference to me as well.Fingers crossed it will be tho.

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------

